# Stabbing pain..Two weeks after D&C



## BlackStar

It been two weeks since I had a D&C, bleeding has mostly stopped but this evening I started getting this pain in my left side - just by my hip bone. It is incredibly sore - its like there is this dull twinge and shooting pains coming out of it. Sounds weird but only way I could describe it. Was wondering if anyone else has had this? I'm a bit worried at the minute - maybe it's something and maybe it isn't but my whole left side feels strange now :(


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm really sorry i can't help hun, i haven't had a D&C so don't know but i didn't want to read and run. Can you ring your Doctor and talk to them about it? maybe they can give you some answers. Hope someone can give you some advice soon :hugs:


----------



## KateC

Hi there! I think you should call your doctor and ask about it. It sounds a little bit like the pain I used to get as a kid when I had ovulation cramps. If it's just that, then it's a good sign! 

I still think it merits a call, though, because if it's no ovulation cramping or gas or any other innocuous source of pain, it might be something that needs attention, and the sooner the better for that. 

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## mazza8791

BlackStar said:


> It been two weeks since I had a D&C, bleeding has mostly stopped but this evening I started getting this pain in my left side - just by my hip bone. It is incredibly sore - its like there is this dull twinge and shooting pains coming out of it. Sounds weird but only way I could describe it. Was wondering if anyone else has had this? I'm a bit worried at the minute - maybe it's something and maybe it isn't but my whole left side feels strange now :(

Hi, sorry to bother you but I was just wondering what the outcome of your pain was? I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago and I have been getting some sharp pain on my right side. The bleeding stopped a couple of days after the miscarriage and has just been light discharge on and off since but the pain is worrying me. It sounds similar to your experience a dull ache with the odd shooting pain! I would be very grateful for your feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosefield

Hi mazza8791 and blackstar

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I was just wondering if either of you had any more news about how things have worked out for you. I had a d an c on Friday after a missed miscarriage (i was eight weeks when I lost the baby and it was not picked up until scan at nearly 12 weeks). I had no pain the first day but yesterday (sunday) I started getting terrible pain in my right side which sounds so similar to what you had in your left blackstar and it is even worse today (Monday) - my GP just says to wait as it will probably recede in the next day or two but I am so scared that there is something wrong - i have taken ibuprofen and paracetamol and the pain is still very strong. Did yours clear up yet?


----------



## Clarehc

Sounds like ovulation to me. I had the same, two weeks after my D&C (so nearly a week ago). It went on for much longer than regular ov pains, which are usually fleeting, and if no AF in another week - 10 days, then I am wrong, but I'm hoping it's that as I want my first cycle to pass so we can TTC again.

Clare


----------

